# My New Photo Studio



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

It's a translucent plastic waste bin (75p from Wilkinsons)

and a halogen desk lamp (Â£4 from Wilkinsons).










First efforts:





































Next stage will be a second lamp and a block to

hold different coloured card backgrounds 

Cheers


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Alan,

Those results for under a fiver !!







Already got a halogen desk lamp, so I'm stopping off at Wilko's tonight to get me a bin !!

I would be so happy if my efforts come out nearly as good as yours !!

Excellent result - cheers TC

Were those shots taken with manual settings or macro, or auto with flash turned off ?? - love the watches BTW


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Way better than the tent I have to put up everytime I want to take a shot.

Those results are excellent.

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

MilSub said:


> Alan,
> 
> Those results for under a fiver !!
> 
> ...


Thanks, look forward to seeing your bin shots 

The shots were on macro (flash disabled) auto-focus - I darkened them a bit with the Canon editing s/ware.

Cheers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Alexus said:


> Way better than the tent I have to put up everytime I want to take a shot.
> 
> Those results are excellent.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was shopping for a tent when I spotted the bins 

Here's another try - Zeno Retro Carre:










Cheers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Really good results there Alan....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Neat work Alan


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers guys









One more


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice and simple there Alan......the best way.....although you might want to try and shade the lens from direct light from the lamp, it looks like you have a little flare on a couple of the piccies. Compact cameras have little or no built in lens shade effect and can be the worst problem when shooting toward the light source.....indoors or out!


----------

